# Australian Citizenship



## SuppiahPriyashantha

I've been living in Camberra for 8 years and now I wanna get the aussie citizenship, does anybody know how I can do this? Thnks!


----------



## viva paulista

Australian Citizenship - Applying for citizenship
here's your link.


----------



## Dexter

1. Take your citizenship test
2. Fill out application online and submit it
3. Once your application is approved, attend citizenship ceremony and collect your certificate of citizenship


----------



## SuppiahPriyashantha

I didn't know there was a citizenship test!!!! Is it hard?


----------



## Dexter

If you speak good English and have a bit of idea about Australian culture - easy and took me 5 minutes to complete.

Immigration Office offer a special preparation book for the test.


----------



## Makarova

there are many web sites that offer also training material to pass the exam, some of them are for free and some others u will need to pay some money

Helena


----------



## Dexter

I don't think there are any websites that offer that. However, on the website pasted above there is a contact number to Immigration Office and they can send you materials. I don't think it costs anything.


----------



## Asabi

Dexter said:


> I don't think there are any websites that offer that. However, on the website pasted above there is a contact number to Immigration Office and they can send you materials. I don't think it costs anything.


You can download the test preparation booklet from the Immigration website and also take practice tests (listed on the website).

The exam is pretty basic (mostly about Australian civics/ government, history and culture). I understand it used to contain questions about Australian sport and other nonsense that even Aussies didn't know, but that has apparently been changed.

Good luck!!


----------



## ankitjha

Under current rules and regulations, immigrants are able to apply for Australian citizenship after only two years of residence in the country within the previous 5 years. The stipulation here is that a full 12 months before making the application must have been spent within the country. When you are ready to submit an application, you can expect it to cost around $150.

As with any immigration paperwork, there are certain conditions and qualifications that must be met in order to qualify for Australian citizenship. In order to be approved to citizenship in Australia, all applicants must be permanent residents of the country. Additionally, all applicants must be at least 18 years of age when the application is submitted. A basic understanding of the English language is required, and you can expect the application to be in English as well. Applicants are also expected to be able to understand the nature of what they are doing by applying for citizenship in Australia, which is not limited to understanding the privileges and responsibilities of being an Aussie. Applicants must be in good health and of good character. And applicants are expected to maintain close ties with the country, meaning they must be likely to remain living in the country and keep a close association with the country. 

While those are the requirements for citizenship in Australia, there are some exceptions to those regulations. In regards to being able to speak English, this requirement is not applicable to applicants that are over the age of 50. And if the applicant is over the age of 60, then they are not required to be able to recognize the privileges and responsibilities that come with Australian citizenship. 

Ankit


----------



## Wanderer

*Ankit*
Please have a thorough read of Australian Citizenship - Application process for Australian citizenship before you go posting erroneous information such as


> Under current rules and regulations, immigrants are able to apply for Australian citizenship after only two years of residence in the country within the previous 5 years.


And I'm not too sure that you will find good health as a measure of eligibility either.


----------



## georgecombey

SuppiahPriyashantha said:


> I didn't know there was a citizenship test!!!! Is it hard?


It shouldn't be hard especially if you are really interested in acquiring an Australian Citizenship. I searched "Australian Citizenship Test" and I got lots of search results. Try it to have an idea about this exam.


----------



## Ashley Wilis

hi,
I didn't know about thi. Is their any strict rules like I have to stay in Australia for 5 years then only I will get citizenship??


----------



## Dexter

Hi Ashley,

Yes, you need to stay certain amount of time in order to be eligible for Australian citizenship. I have lost track of it but I think at the moment it is either 4 or 5 years. It includes time spent on student or bridging visa.


----------

